

Guerilla Scrum: Minimum Viable Process - wpeterson
http://blog.winfieldpeterson.com/2011/04/13/guerilla-scrum-minimum-viable-proces/

======
betamatt
Standups have a common failure mode where they become about justifying
yesterday's time instead of serving their most important functions-
distributing knowledge and highlighting blocking factors.

~~~
wpeterson
Agreed. I find talking about exactly what story you're working on and how you
moved it forward helps, since people can get bogged down in things outside the
scope of the story/feature.

------
chhean
Excellent article about the core necessities of an agile process. See the
forest not the trees!

